# Somali, NFC kitten and others...



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

just thought i'd post some photos that i took today of some of the clan....

the somali in the garden, avoiding the icky snow....





































NFC kitten at 19 weeks this week;




























then we have "Kitler"...



















and the old british boy sleeping, he's 18 on sunday.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Gorgeous cats....beautiful pics.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Beautiful Cats!!:001_wub:

D x


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

none of them would go in the snow!


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Very pretty cats, lovely photos.

The black and white one is gorgeous, I especially love cats that look like they have facial hair  little cat moustaches are the cutest!


----------



## Raggiestars (Jan 29, 2009)

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Tillski said:


> Very pretty cats, lovely photos.
> 
> The black and white one is gorgeous, I especially love cats that look like they have facial hair  little cat moustaches are the cutest!


kitler is a demon! lol, we catnapped her from her previous owners as a kitten as she was being abused  she has stunted growth so looks like a midget, her legs are 3 inches long lol.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful cats Vixxen. Your NFC is a stunning colour - sorry don't know the term for it in NFCs . Kilter is a little cutie too even if she is a midget lol


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

he's down as a cream smoke & white, but im not so sure, but it doesnt really matter with the NFC.

kitler (Misty) has just come flying down the stairs as we speak.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Fab photos.:thumbup:


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

They are amazing photos - i love the one of 'Kitler', he looks very mischeivous lol!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

your cats are beautiful, do they all get on, i want another cat,


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

your cats are Gorgeous


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> your cats are beautiful, do they all get on, i want another cat,


sometimes....lol, the somali is a bit grumpy with the others.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

I love Kitler - ohmygoodness what a beautiful cat :blushing:


----------

